# New to Kimbers



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not sure that I'm understanding the difference between all of the different models. I'm looking around at all brands for a carry gun, short barrel, easy to conceal, 1911 style. Is an Ultra Carry what I should be looking at in a Kimber? What's the difference in a CDP vs Ultra Carry? Roughly what type of prices will I be looking at?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Kimber references:

Kimber's will be listed by their gun type. CDP, TLE, Carry, Custom, Classic...
The description will also let you know if the gun is Stainless.
RL = Rail

Sizes

Ultra = 3"
Pro = 4"
Nothing before the model type = 5"

If you want a 3" for CC, then you are looking for any of the models with the word Ultra in them. Like Ultra Carry or Ultra CDP II.

The differences in the CDP and Carry are...CDP has:
night sights Std.
checkered front strap
ambi safety
aluminum alloy frame (lighter by 5 oz.)
styled wood grips
all beveled edges

Cost...well, the CDP's are now going for $1100. I got mine last year, lightly used, for $850. The Ultra Carry can still be had for $750 NIB and Gunbroker has several used in the $600 range.


----------

